# best way to use john frieda frizz ease



## LMD84 (Jul 3, 2008)

hi guys, i bought a small bottle of frizz ease syrum today because i'm sick of straightening my hair during the summer but because my hair is naturally wavy and frizzy bought it to relax my hair a bit. HOWEVER last time i used it my hair went all weird and sticky so how do you guys use this product to make waves look nicer?


thanks in advance guys!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 3, 2008)

I wish I could help you, but I have never had luck with frizz ease serum either! I tried to get it to work but it always leaves my hair pretty greasy feeling. Sorry this is no help, hopefully someone can offer tips!


----------



## Brie (Jul 4, 2008)

I've found that i can only use a VERY small amount. I just put it on the ends before i blow dry and i find it works perfectly fine. I generally never just blow dry though i usually run the curling iron over it for a but of body.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes, you've got to be pretty sparing with it. I don't get terribly good results when I put it on wet hair whether I'm blow drying or not as it can make my hair feel a bit sticky and unpleasant, so I usually put it on once my hair is dry. 

I put a little bit on one palm, rub my hands together and then through the ends of my hair. That seems to distribute it quite evenly. A bit of Corioliss Shine Tonic or Lee Stafford Shine Head spray has much the same effect for me.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 4, 2008)

my hairdresser always stresses to put a really small amount - "almond size" (tho i never know what that means lol), rub it in your palms and then apply it. a little bit goes a long way

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Yes, you've got to be pretty sparing with it. I don't get terribly good results when I put it on wet hair whether I'm blow drying or not as it can make my hair feel a bit sticky and unpleasant, so I usually put it on once my hair is dry._

 
i second that!


----------



## lunargen (Jul 6, 2008)

Like what others said, best way to use it is to use very little. A single pump of it would be enough, then just rub it on both hands before you run it through your towel dried hair. I suggest you try buying the Straightening Spray as well because that really helps. Spray the Straightening spray after the serum, then blowdry. I have slightly wavy straight hair, and when I do this, my hair gets super rod straight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But nowadays I use Garnier Nutritioniste's serum since it's easier to apply and doesnt make your hair as sticky if you used too much the way Frizz Ease's serum does.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2008)

ok thanks for the advice guys. maybe last time i put too much on. will use it again today and only use a tiny bit on the ends as people have said. 

thanks agian!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 6, 2008)

yea a little dab goes a LONG way with that stuff. rub it in between ur palms first and then apply it to ur ends.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




afterwards make sure u use a good humidity resistant hairspray to lock ur frizz out too! that way u wont have re-apply ur serum to touch-up frizzies and make ur hair sticky/weighed down.


----------



## gore_mon_amour (Jul 8, 2008)

My hair is very thick, long with natural spiral curls.
I've always had trouble with JF Frizz Serum too. Like some of the ladies said, a very little bit goes a long way (even with my super-long & thick hair). I can get it to work if I work a very small amount (smaller than a dime size) through my hair whilst wet. Allow to air dry; straighten with iron as usual. And then touch up with an even smaller amount of product. haha

BUT!

Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine serum works great for me, as does* BioSilk Silk Therapy*. And that stuff smells sooooo good.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 13, 2008)

when i blow out my friend's hair, i use like a quarter sized drop of Frizz Ease and a quarter sized drop of KMS flat out for the whole head and work it from ends up the lengths using my fingertips on 85% dried hair then section and blow it out straight. then i finish off with fekkai summer hair


----------



## soulstar (Jul 16, 2008)

once i get out of the shower and dry my hair (usually towel dry) i use 1 1/2 squirts of it.  I make sure my hair is still damp so my hair doesn't get greasy or oily.  I brush my hair out if i want it to dry straight.  I use the purple bottle (the more intense one) and it works..


----------



## s0xjuicy (Jul 17, 2008)

I usually rub a little through my palms and run it through my hair when I get out of the shower, and I repeat this again when straighten my hair and when am finished straightening it. 

All I find this product does for me is adds shine to my hair and makes it soft.


----------



## Zeitgeist (May 24, 2011)

Hi Guys, the best way to use Frizz Ease is on bone dry hair after blow drying.  Use the tiniest amount - basically enough so that your hands are _slightly _greasy and then apply to whole head turning head upside down and finishing on top.  Should be a STUNNING result!!   Remeber... the key is not to overuse.  Good get em girls


----------

